# "Le Volume X n'a pas pu être monté" dossiers partagés mac-pc



## Cpt Bartok (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

La config :
- internet par routeur wifi SFR installé en filaire sur mon PC fixe
- macbook pro accède au net par wifi sur mon réseau

Je souhaite pouvoir accéder à mes dossiers partagés sur mon pc à partir du mac:
- j'ai bien mis toutes les autorisations sur les dossiers partagés du pc
- mon MAC est bien reconnu dans les ordinateurs reconnus sur le réseau du pc (donc même nom de domaine WORKGROUP)
- lorsque smb://ipdemonpc => je vois bien mes dossiers partagés et que je me mettre en "invité" ou en "utilisateur autorisé" (sans mot de passe), le mac me sort cette erreur facheuse : "le volume ...n'a pas pu être monté"


bouhouhou, que dois je faire?


----------



## Cpt Bartok (8 Juillet 2010)

personne?


----------



## jethro2009 (8 Juillet 2010)

PC sous Vista ?


----------



## Cpt Bartok (9 Juillet 2010)

Oui PC sous VISTA pardon pour l'oubli


----------



## jethro2008 (9 Juillet 2010)

Vous devriez revenir sous XP ou alors installer Windows 7. Vista est sans doute ce qui se fait de plus instable au niveau réseau, wifi ou filaire.


----------

